# new pics.



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 6, 2006)

Its been awhile since I posted so new pics. I was trying on an old shirt. I guess it don't fit any more. LOL. I hope the ladies like the pics.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 7, 2006)

Yay!  Nice ones! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missaf (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks so much for sharing, EFG! That shirt is just a tad too small, but keep it around for comparisons!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments from both of you.


----------



## babygidget (Jan 10, 2006)

I want to squeeeeeze you in that shirt


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 11, 2006)

Very nice pics! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Morgana (Jan 15, 2006)

:wubu: I feel really good when I see your pics.


----------



## BellyQueen (Jan 15, 2006)

You look totally hot:smitten: Keep up the good work:eat2:


----------



## Stuffa (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh, argh, darn! Drool on the laptop, not good!

(Lovely pics though, thank you!)


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 27, 2006)

here is another pic. sorry my face isn't in focus.


----------



## Morgana (Jan 28, 2006)

:wubu: I remember


----------



## pattycake (Jan 28, 2006)

extra_fat_guy said:


> here is another pic. sorry my face isn't in focus.



It's a shame your face isn't in focus; from what I remember, you're a very good lookin guy. And that angle......WOOO! You look _IMMENSE_! Sensational photo! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stuffa (Jan 28, 2006)

Hubba hubba! MORE! Encore! 

But first, let me reel my tongue back into my mouth, and push my eyes back in. Wowza! Hot stuff coming through!


----------



## Goreki (Jan 29, 2006)

*Picks up her jaw with some difficulty*

Oh wow.

That's an awesome angle too...

Just wow.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments about my pics.


----------



## missaf (Jan 29, 2006)

extra_fat_guy said:


> here is another pic. sorry my face isn't in focus.




:smitten:  :smitten: :shocked: :smitten:


----------



## babygidget (Jan 29, 2006)

You look so adorable,!!!! My two favorite photo babes are you and Evil Bob, Both of you always post great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 30, 2006)

I think I need help. I am addicted to posting my pics on here. LOL.


----------



## missaf (Jan 30, 2006)

extra_fat_guy said:


> I think I need help. I am addicted to posting my pics on here. LOL.



Shame on you *enable!* You are posting pics making all these innocent little ladies drool *enable!* You should know what you're doing is causing bad things to happen! *Enable* Don't... stop!



That is an AWESOME shot of your face and your belly, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Morgana (Jan 31, 2006)

extra_fat_guy said:


> I think I need help. I am addicted to posting my pics on here. LOL.



You will make me crazy, posting all these pics... but, keep on so! :wubu: 


--------------------------------
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Goreki (Jan 31, 2006)

extra_fat_guy said:


> I think I need help. I am addicted to posting my pics on here. LOL.


Oh no! This is the good kind of addiction! very very very good kind.

You look amazing. thank you for sharing these photos with us.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 31, 2006)

Ya know, my favorite perfume is Addict. And now...well now...your addiction to posting pics is making you another favorite addict!

 

As always very nice pic!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok. I will keep posting my pics. The ladies talked me into it. Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## pattycake (Feb 1, 2006)

Can I just say how good you look in your glasses?


----------



## BBWBecky (Feb 1, 2006)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Its been awhile since I posted so new pics. I was trying on an old shirt. I guess it don't fit any more. LOL. I hope the ladies like the pics.


I love the pics you look GREAT in them..just wish I had ya living closer to me...


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Feb 1, 2006)

I got my hair cut yesterday, so thought post couple new pics.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Feb 1, 2006)

forgot to post this one too.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks to the ladies that sent me messages about my pics.


----------



## pattycake (Feb 4, 2006)

extra_fat_guy said:


> forgot to post this one too.


 That's a great picture of your face. We miss your avatar pic, EFG! And with your specs too...!


----------



## orinoco (Feb 21, 2006)

hi ppl,

finally got round to taking some new pics in my lovely purple t-shirt so i thought i would post one on here.

i hope i have put it in the right thread so as not to offend.


----------



## inertia (Feb 21, 2006)

wow, i'm so glad i joined this board! these guys are hot. efg, you look really sexy with your shaved head and glasses, and orinoco is just adorable.


----------



## orinoco (Feb 21, 2006)

aaawww thank you inertia, very kind of you to say so.

you look pretty adorable yourself, that is a v. cute pic of you and your fella on your profile.


----------



## inertia (Feb 21, 2006)

hey, thanks! i tried to edit him out as much as possible 'cause he'd KILL me if he knew his picture was up here...


----------



## orinoco (Feb 21, 2006)

why would he want to do that? doesn't he like you showing him off? *lol*


----------



## inertia (Feb 21, 2006)

oh god, no. he knows i go on sites like this and he says he's okay with my... interests..._as long as_ i don't try to involve him. for example, he knows most of my fantasies involve feeding but if i actually tried to feed him, even playing, he'd run a mile (not literally heh heh). he's pretty happy with being the size he is (he's a pretty big lad) and he knows there are people who appreciate that, but he'd hate to think he was the subject of that kind of interest. i think he'd prefer to think i liked him _despite_ rather than _because of _his weight. you know what i mean? that's why i want to go on sites this this- i don't really get to express my enjoyment of fat (and especially gaining) guys in real life, though my boyfriend is fat. that seems odd, when i put it down like that...


----------



## pointandlaugh (Feb 21, 2006)

inertia said:


> i think he'd prefer to think i liked him _despite_ rather than _because of _his weight. you know what i mean?



do u like him despite his wieght? it mite seema stupid quest but is his wieght the only thing u like bout him? i wud be ur bf as u r sizzlin gurl if dat is u in the pic + not some1 else?

i am 2 nervos to post pics of me up. i am a 46 waste.


----------



## inertia (Feb 21, 2006)

baby, you should definitely post pictures here! that's kinda what this is for, isn't it? you _know_ girls here would like to see you. yep, that's my daft mug in the photos. you're too kind!

oops- forgot to say; to be totally honest, i was attracted to my boyfriend _because_ of his size. over time i've gotten to know him and there's definitely more to the relationship _now_ than just a physical attraction, but initially i just saw a big, fat, hot guy and wanted him. i'm truly, unapologetically, superficial...


----------



## pointandlaugh (Feb 21, 2006)

inertia said:


> baby, you should definitely post pictures here! that's kinda what this is for, isn't it? you _know_ girls here would like to see you. yep, that's my daft mug in the photos. you're too kind!



i mite send u 1 in an private emial. but only if u dont show ppl. so is ur bf wieght da only thing u r wiv him 4? he dont deserve u, u r betta than him. u r hott.


----------



## Tad (Feb 21, 2006)

inertia said:


> ..... i think he'd prefer to think i liked him _despite_ rather than _because of _his weight. you know what i mean? that's why i want to go on sites this this- i don't really get to express my enjoyment of fat (and especially gaining) guys in real life, ...



I totally know what you mean! I both enjoy being heavy and like bigger women, and love growth on whoever. While my wife is of decent size and isn't a fan of skinny guys, she simply does not want to hear about fat admiration and certainly not about feeding. So I've been coming to Dimensions for years as the one place where I can talk about these things. Frankly I find it easier to keep them out of real life when I can express them here, somehow it just seems to keep the dividing line clearer in my head.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Feb 21, 2006)

Well orinoco most guys start a new thread if they want to post pics. But I was happy to see my thread back on the first page.


----------



## Goreki (Feb 22, 2006)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well orinoco most guys start a new thread if they want to post pics. But I was happy to see my thread back on the first page.


You know this just means you're going to have to post lots more pictures to reclaim your thread, don't you?


----------



## 25uk (Mar 10, 2006)

I think I should try and restart this thread. As a place for all guys to post some eye candy! I'd sure like to see some cute bhm pics. Pretty please:wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok ladies here are some new pics. I am going to post them in separate posts


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 13, 2006)

here is the second pair


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 13, 2006)

here is the 3rd pair


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is the 4th pair of pics


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is the last pic I took. I hope everyone likes my pics.


----------



## Morgana (Mar 13, 2006)

WOW!!!!
:shocked: 
:shocked: 
:shocked: 

:wubu:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Here is the last pic I took. I hope everyone likes my pics.


 
Oh my GAWD, Ladyrose is having a case of the VAPORS! Cool me off, will somebody pleeeeeze!!!!!!? LOL:smitten: :wubu:


----------



## missaf (Mar 13, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Oh my GAWD, Ladyrose is having a case of the VAPORS! Cool me off, will somebody pleeeeeze!!!!!!? LOL:smitten: :wubu:




I'll fan you if you fan me! LOL


----------



## BBWBecky (Mar 13, 2006)

[*Well I like all the most of the women that love big guys ...REALLY LOVE your Pictures....love how big your belly is and how it hangs ..how the fat is shaping your body...just love everything about you...:smitten:  *


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 14, 2006)

missaf said:


> I'll fan you if you fan me! LOL


 
That's a done deal Let's have a Tugg O war! lol


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 15, 2006)

Ladies I am glad you liked my pics.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 16, 2006)

Like may not be a strong enough word to describe it, those are, simply amazing. thank you.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks ladies for the nice comments about my pics.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (May 1, 2006)

I took 3 new pics today. Here is the first one.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (May 1, 2006)

here is number 2.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (May 1, 2006)

Here is number 3.


----------



## inertia (May 2, 2006)

i have such a weakness for guys wearing glasses! very sexy...especially if it's a guy with glasses and a really hot body.
You look great! The rear view is wonderful, too...


----------



## BBWBecky (May 2, 2006)

[I love the new pics...you look wonderful in them..but I have a weakness for a guy with a big belly..I just love them. Please keep giving us more....you are a keeper


----------



## extra_fat_guy (May 2, 2006)

Thanks ladies for the nice comments.


----------



## Morgana (May 3, 2006)

I really love this pics! Thank you to show them!


----------



## Nikki (May 12, 2006)

Great, great pictures. Just wow.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I am working on taking some more pictures. Hopefully I will get them posted on here real soon.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jul 31, 2006)

Finally I got the chance to post some new pics.


----------



## missaf (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome back EFG! How's your summer? Ready for the new school year?

And nice pics


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jul 31, 2006)

Here are the other two pics I took.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jul 31, 2006)

missaf said:


> Welcome back EFG! How's your summer? Ready for the new school year?
> 
> And nice pics




Thanks. My summer has been ok. Hows your going? No I am not ready for the new school year yet.


----------



## German_FFA (Jul 31, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwsome pics EFG... I kinda get the feelig you want to make us ladies addicted to this thread!

J


----------



## pattycake (Jul 31, 2006)

I was just going to ask about you cos it's been ages since we heard from you. More great pics and I enjoyed the Orinoco invasion a few pages back too, cheeky though it was! I do like my guys in their glasses!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jul 31, 2006)

Here are some more pics.


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 1, 2006)

*I loved the new pics...it look to me like you have grown some...keep gaining..I love it on ya...*


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Sep 24, 2006)

here are some new pics.


----------



## Morgana (Sep 25, 2006)

Sexy as always!


----------



## BBWBecky (Sep 25, 2006)

*:smitten: I am so in love with your big belly..I love how it looks on you...I would love to see a side view of you standing up*


extra_fat_guy said:


> here are some new pics.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Sep 26, 2006)

Your pics are fantastic


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a picture someone took of me at work.


----------



## missaf (Dec 4, 2006)

EFG that's an awesome face shot of you ;-)

I always enjoy your photos!


----------

